# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Nie wiem co sie ze mna dzieje..

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam..
Od pewnego czasu mam problem ze soba, czasem juz sobie z tym nie radze. Zaczelo sie w pracy, zaslablem, czulem ze odlatuje, prawie zemdlalem. Wpadlem w taki strach, ze myslalem ze zaraz umre. Przy tym wszystkim zaczelo mi strasznie bic serce, jakby mialo wyleciec. Takie kolatania serca mam juz jakis czas, czuje jakis strach, lek ktory zawsze przychodzi niespodziewanie I serce zaczyna mi wtedy szybko bic bardzo dlugo..raz juz mialem taki napad ale mniejszy, ale niestety problem sie powtorzyl I to gorzej. Trafilem wtedy na pogotowie dali mi kroplowki, mialem badanie tomografii glowy, wszystko wyszlo okej. Zostawili mnie w szpitalu mialem robione echo serca, ekg , przeswietlenie klatki, zakladano mi holter, holter cisnieniowy, takze wszystko tez wyszlo dobrze. Dostalem skierowanie do kardiologa na miesieczny holter, ale nie jestem jakos do tego przekonany...  boje sie ze jest jakas nerwica I juz nie wiem co robic.. jestem czesto ospaly bez humoru czuje sie bezsilny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma się co zastanawiać! Jak chcą badać, to dać się zbadać, bo jak inaczej coś ustalić - im więcej możliwości wyeliminowania możliwych przyczyn, tym korzystniej, łatwiej uzyskać diagnozę.

----------


## PsychologBMW

Proces diagnostyczny właśnie w ten sposób przebiega - jeśli dzieje się coś niepokojącego np. z sercem, trzeba zrobić określone badania, aby sprawdzić, z czego wynikają objawy. Jeśli badania nie potwierdzają choroby somatycznej, a objawy się utrzymują, dodatkowo towarzyszą im objawy lękowe, wtedy należy udać się do lekarza psychiatry oraz psychoterapeuty.

Pozdrawiam,
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Przemek2

Nerwica to powazna sprawa, bo moze prowadzic wlasnie do wielu problemow zdrowotnych. Moze to doprowadzic do roznego typu uzaleznień jak np alkoholizm, bo np chcemy sobie zagluszyc w danej chwili negatywne mysli.. to nic dobrego.. a przy okazji ranimy swoich nabjlizszych. Warto w takiej sytuacji udac sie do prywatnej kliniki Medox - oni mają indywidualne podejscie do kazdego pacjenta

----------

